# 501 Replacement Roullette...



## KingJerky (Jan 31, 2006)

The drive was failing on my trusty old 501 so I called in and had a replacement was shipped out. The 'new' (refurb) unit had a drive that was so loud I had to turn my TV up a few volume levels to hear it.

Needless to say I called in and they wanted to send a tech out to my house to look at it... After 10 minutes of arguing I relented. I then realized that I'd neglected to activate my receiver while on the phone so I called back later that day. I also wanted to speak about the poor service I'd received on my first call. The new CSR stated that I had no tech scheduled to come out and no replacement on order. Needless to say that didn't make me very happy. This CSR sent me another refurb unit.

I received my second refurb, plugged it in and at worked... it was quiet even! However once it was activated and started to buffer the show I was watching the drive started the tell tale clicking akin to loudly tapping your fingers on the desk.

I called in again... this time they tried to sell me a new dual tuner receiver that had monthly fees saying that I'd likely continue to have problems with replacement 501 models. I said send me another 501 and we'll see if the 3rd time is a charm. 

I cannot help but wonder if the impending lawsuit decision has influenced the quality control for replacement units 'alleged' to infringe on Tivo's patent. My experience has left me with that feeling... Dish is sending bad units out with the hope that I'll relent and get a new receiver instead of dealing with bad support and broken replacements. Is anyone else having similar support issues? I dread calling them on the next bad 501 they send me...

On a side note... I have DHPP so I guess I'm getting my $ worth on it now.

-KJ


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

If they wanted to move you into another model, they'd just replace your unit with a model more current than yours. 

Best from Tucson
Bob


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish isn't "doing this" intentionally. The fact is that 501s are OLD. They haven't been made in years, and virtually all of them have 5 years of wear on them. They are worn out, and there just isn't a lot anyone can do about that. We see them failing in the field all the time, and rarely are they replaced with the same model, because there aren't many in working condition anymore.

Everything wears out. At some point, you're going to have to let them upgrade you to something more modern...


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

My recently replaced free 501 has been working fine.
they replaced it even witout any DHPP plan.

fred


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

The only response I can really tell you is that any agent you get on the phone, whether a Customer Service Representative or Technical Service Representative must abide with the policies and business rules Corporate has set forth.

The agent is required to go through the troubleshooting steps, especially if you have DHPP, to validate the problems you are having and make note of it on the account.

And, as stated earlier, the 501s are extremely old and are going to have wear and tear. The best suggestion and advice I could give you would be to upgrade in this case, as the problem won't better itself by constantly receiving refurb 501s.


----------



## KingJerky (Jan 31, 2006)

They sent a 508 this time around. The drive is still very loud when compared to my other receiver (a vip622) and my original 501, but I'm probably going to stick with this one a while as it is no where nearly as bad as the 2 previous 501 replacements they sent out.

My issue isn't that I expect my old 501 to live forever. My issue is that these refurbished units should never make it back into circulation with these drives. The receiver hardware outside of the hard drive works great. 

I completely agree that moving into new equipment is the best course of action. They have simply not presented me with a 'free' upgrade. I may be expecting too much, but if I'm going to pay them a monthly lease fee I hope they'll waive the $75 upgrade fee they proposed to move me into a newer DVR model. 

Thanks for your previous input. I agree with all of you for the most part.

KJ


----------

